# Phen Basin, Fayston, VT



## jlangdale (Dec 15, 2003)

Anyone here been here?

http://www.state.vt.us/anr/fpr/lands/camelshump/index.htm


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2003)

I've hiked Camel's Hump before:

*Sugarbush from Camel's Hump*
*Mount Mansfield from Camel's Hump*

One of VT's best hiking mountains, IMO...


----------



## jlangdale (Dec 15, 2003)

I think Camel's hump it a bit further north of Phen Basin, but connected.  I could be wrong?

I think Phen Basin was previously logged and a few years back Fayston bought the land and went through a big land use headache.  I hear mountain bikers like the Phen, I'm wondering what kind of trails are back there.

Phen Basin looks like the east facing side of that 17 range where the LT is accessed from the top of 17/MRG.  More like the other side of 17 from MRG.  I'm still trying to figure it out.  Once I get my GPS, should help.

I suppose not knowing is part of the fun of exploring something for the first time.


----------

